# 3500 kcal diet for the carb sensitive



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi there,

Thought I would pop up a simple diet for those who find that pushing too many kcals in from carbs leads to them getting fat and disgusting...lol.

I have included shopping lists, meal planner, kcal breakdown, how to cook the food etc and tried to make it as easy as possible to follow.

Here's the shopping list for the week:

*Fats:*

100g Sunflower seeds

700g peanut butter

Butter for cooking

Olive oil for cooking / dressing veg.

*Cho*:

6 packets micro rice (basmati)

1kg Oatmeal

200g sweet potatoes

*Pro:*

1.2Kg chicken breasts

800g turkey mince

800g pack lean beef mince

45 eggs

4 quorn steaks (I like the Peppered ones)

*Fibre etc:*

3 apples, 3 satsumas

OR

Couple punnetts of berries.

Lots of onions, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach etc. Really tons of veg, fresh or frozen, whatever types you like. For ease I use a lot of those steam bags of veg - 2 mins in the micro, 1 or 2 bags with a meal is perfect.

2 tins kidney beans.

2 tins chopped tomatoes.

16 tupperware tubs - I use the "Tubz" brand, available at tesco.

*Supplements:*

Prewkt blend

Post wkt blend

Protein Blend

MultiVitamin / Mineral.

*Macro Breakdown*n Note: not including incidentals from veg etc

Training Day

Pro: 320g

Cho: 250g

Fat: 135g

Non-Training Day

Pro: 300g

Cho: 177g

Fat 128g

*Outline Meal Plan*

0630 - 1. 140g raw oats. 6 egg whites. 3 yolks. Multi.

0930 - 2. Pro Blend in water

1230 - 3.Meal, rice, veg

1530 - 4. Meal, rice, veg.

1900 - 5.Meal or quorn, rice , veg

2100 - 6.Pro Blend in water + fats (peanut butter)

Training day only - Pwt shake as extra meal.

*Meal Prep:*

Once a week on your day off prep your food as follows:

*Turkey and Beef burgers:*

Mix 1 of the packs of turkey and 1/2 the steak mince together with some onion and seasoning, form into 8 burgers and grill for 8-10 minutes / side; or flatten the mix into a baking tray and bake in oven at 200 for 35 mins, draining liquid a couple of times during cooking, before cutting into 8. 2 burgers in each tupperware tub, leave to cool then freeze.

*Chilli:*

Brown 1/2 the steak mince and 1 pack of turkey along with 2 chopped onions, lots of peppers and chillis, garlic powder and ginger to taste in a big frying pan with olive oil / butter. when meat is browned and onions soft Add 2 tins tomatoes, 2 tins kidney beans and some tomatoe puree. Simmer for 40 minutes or so. Season and separate into 6 portions, in tupperware tubs to cool, then freeze.

*Chicken and sweet potatoe Stew.*

Chop the chicken breasts into chunks.

Chop the sweet potatoes into chunks.

finely chop 2 onions, some peppers, etc.

Brown the chiken in butter / olive oil, add the onions and peppers and sweet potatoes and cook till onions are soft.

Add some water till ingredients are just covered and bring to the boil.

Reduce to simmer, add any other veg you like, and allow to simmer till it thickens up.

If gravy is too runny mix a teaspoon of cornflour in cold water to a paste, then add to the dish, mixing in well. Turn up the heat to bring back to a boil and the sauce will thicken up loads.

Separate into 6 portions in tupperware tubs, leave to cool then freeze.

That's your 18 main meals for the 6 day week - the above plus the quorn steaks on 2 nights.

With each main meal you add 1/3 a sachet of the microwave rice, so you use 1 sachet of rice per day, and as much fresh / frozen veg as you want. Have 1 piece of fruit a day as well.

The Pro blend should be a mix of whey and casein - PHD Pharma Blend, Nutrisport 90+ or similar.

Pre-Wkt I like a pump formula like NO-Explode or Vmax Pump or similar.

Post workout use simple carbs + whey. I like Extreme Nutrition's Build and Recover (addicted to it really!) but CNP ProRecover and PHD Recovery 2:1 are also excellent.

Cheers,

G


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A very good post,however,far too much emphasis on omega 6/9 over 3


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

lol.....really shoulda mentioned the fish oils eh dude.


----------

